# Hatching!



## Andrew (Jan 17, 2005)

My Samia Cynthia Ricini eggs are finally hatching!  So far only one caterpillar has hatched, but from the look of the other eggs I think that I should have a bunch more babies by morning. Anyone else here keep moths from the Saturniidae family?

Ill try and get some pics up tomorrow.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Jesse (Jan 18, 2005)

I have reared S. cynthia ricini, P. antheraea, A. luna, C. regalis and H. cecropia successfully

Its fun but very time consuming, they eat so much in the later instars!


----------



## Andrew (Jan 18, 2005)

A. Luna are one of my favorites, ive never reared them but they look so cool. The only other caterpillars ive raised before are "wooly bear", pipevine swallotail, and Bombyx Mori. I would like to continue to raise Bombyx Mori, but since I dont have a local source of Mullberry, its a pain in the butt to have to buy the food for them. I hope to get Atticus Atlas and Actias Luna soon, since both of their host plants grow right in my neighborhood.

Its true, they do eat a ton in their later instars. Ive got plenty of food for them though, so it shouldn't be a problem.  

What did you house your adult moths in?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

